# How high on the leg do snake bites occur?



## Russ Toole (Dec 3, 2008)

Was interested in getting my 5 yr old some snake boots and found a pair.  His knees are still not too far from the ground so the boots would maybe be 10-12 inches high.  We go hog hunting and seeing snakes is going to happen.  I worry a snake may bite him above the boot.


----------



## ronmac13 (Dec 3, 2008)

on an adult i would guess between the ankle and knees, probably depends on the size of the snake, im not too sure.


----------



## germag (Dec 3, 2008)

It depends on the size of the snake and the size of the person for the most part...as well as the relative positions, etc.

Most natural bites (bites where the victim was NOT trying to capture or kill the snake or keeping it in captivity) on the legs occur below the knees on an adult, and usually mid-calf or lower (about 80%)....however, a high percentage of snake bites in the U.S. are bites to the hands and arms. About 40% of the bites that occur in the U.S. occurred _because_ the victim was trying to catch or kill a snake, or are inflicted by captive snakes.

A large Eastern Diamondback or Timber Rattler may very well strike above the knees on a small child.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2008)

germag said:


> It depends on the size of the snake and the size of the person for the most part...as well as the relative positions, etc.
> 
> Most natural bites (bites where the victim was NOT trying to capture or kill the snake or keeping it in captivity) on the legs occur below the knees on an adult, and usually mid-calf or lower (about 80%)....however, a high percentage of snake bites in the U.S. are bites to the hands and arms. About 40% of the bites that occur in the U.S. occurred _because_ the victim was trying to catch or kill a snake, and involved alcohol or are inflicted by captive snakes.
> 
> A large Eastern Diamondback or Timber Rattler may very well strike above the knees on a small child.



I fixed your quote


----------



## huntfish (Dec 3, 2008)

While working in Texas, I was actually hit by a Western Diamondback in the thigh.  It was on a limestone ledge about knee high.    

I use Snake Chaps, not boots.


----------



## germag (Dec 3, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I fixed your quote



Thanks...you're right. A very high percentage of what I call "self inflicted" snakebite involved illegal drug use and/or alcohol use. I just didn't think that would be much of a factor with a 5 year-old.


----------



## Duck Gumbo (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob Allen snake chaps are what I had at that age. Protection from the thigh to the ankle.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 3, 2008)

Snakes can strike about 2/3 of their total length. Thus a 3 ft. snake can stike about 2 ft. out. A 6' can get about 4' out.

So you are walking along and startle a 5' rattler that decided to strike but you are 4 ft. away. He will miss you.
If you are 3' away he might hit you but it would be around the ankle or so.

Step on his tail and he might get you around the knee.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd go with chaps and boots.  The chaps would protect his thighs, knees, calves, and ankles, and the boots would protect his toes and feet.


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 4, 2008)

on a snake show PBS on TV  the snake man said that the snakes in America can strike one third to one half of its length.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 4, 2008)

*For some folks*

snake boots aren't going to be high enough !!!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 4, 2008)

germag said:


> Thanks...you're right. A very high percentage of what I call "self inflicted" snakebite involved illegal drug use and/or alcohol use. I just didn't think that would be much of a factor with a 5 year-old.



Those handling bites might have been "Hey,y'all -watchiss!" moments.

Seriously - I used to catch a lot of rattlers [ALWAYS sober] in the Ocala National Forest and "donate" 'em to Silver Springs for their show.I would say there is a good possibility of a big one biting high enough to hit a small child above the boot.I'd suggest some leggins above the boots for a 5 year old,for insurance.You might have to cut 'em down to fit or put 'em over the boot tops.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2008)

It really depends.....in my case, they can bite me on the neck.


----------

